# Love Stick Steering but tough to turn port side?



## ober51

As the title says, I absolutely love stick steering. I like sitting in the middle of the boat, and not having to move toward the back, and quickly hop up on the platform for some fishing. The motor starts on the first turn of the key, runs like a top.

I did notice, however, that it is more difficult for me to make the boat turn portside. I know many of you havent used this setup, but what do you think it could be? I think that the steering cable is fine, it's brand new, but that maybe it needs some grease in the steering tub on the motor - the part that the cable goes through and screws into?

Is this possible? It just seems very stiff, definitely too stiff for me. Is there a way to see if it can be greased? What kind of grease would I need to use. I think if lubed up the steering rod might slide in and out of the tube better. Thoughts?


----------



## Quackrstackr

Possible torque steer?


----------



## cyberflexx

post pictures of the boat!!!


----------



## CarlF

Sounds like torque steer to me. Is there an adjustable tab on the cavitation plate? May need adjusting.


----------



## bassboy1

Definitely sounds like torque steer, seeing as it is only pulling to the left. Take a socket to the boat ramp with you next, and gradually adjust the torque tab until you get it turning smoothly.


----------



## dneaster3

cyberflexx said:


> post pictures of the boat!!!


x2


----------



## ober51

I couldn't find my camera this morning, my bad guys. I might be going out with my gf tomorrow, so I will get her to stay on shore for a bit and take a couple minutes of footage and pics!

Ok, so what is torque steer? What does this mean - how do I adjust, etc? What am I looking for? How hard is it to adjust? 

The motor runs like a top, I can't believe how well it idles, responds, etc. Stick steer is definitely a lot of fun and helps with the weight distribution of the boat, especially when alone.


----------



## ober51

bassboy1 said:


> Definitely sounds like torque steer, seeing as it is only pulling to the left. Take a socket to the boat ramp with you next, and gradually adjust the torque tab until you get it turning smoothly.



I am thinking about this, and it's not pulling in a direction, its just hard to move the stick in one direction. It's just that the steering to the starboard side is nice and responsive, while the port is not. Not pulling, just harder to move it that way.


----------



## Quackrstackr

Steering torque makes it a lot harder to turn one way than the other.

Adjusting the torque tab may help. Also make sure that the skeg on your motor is not bent. A bent skeg can also cause what you are describing.


----------



## ober51

Quackrstackr said:


> Steering torque makes it a lot harder to turn one way than the other.
> 
> Adjusting the torque tab may help. Also make sure that the skeg on your motor is not bent. A bent skeg can also cause what you are describing.



How do I know what a torque tab is? The skeg is fine, completely in good shape as seen here in this picture.

Would the motor be hard to turn even when not in water? Even when in a test tank, not using the throttle, the motor just seems so much harder to turn port side (with or without the controls). 

Before I put the stick steering in, the motor turned freely from side to side by just pushing it. Once I connected the stick steer cable, it was tough to turn. Also just confused, since i don't know what a torque tab is or looks like.


----------



## dunk50

ober51 said:


> I couldn't find my camera this morning, my bad guys. I might be going out with my gf tomorrow, so I will get her to stay on shore for a bit and take a couple minutes of footage and pics!
> 
> Having read your last post I don't think it is torque steer. Torque steer would be a problem on plane or while moving. If it is loose with steering disconnected and then sitting still and steering hooked up it is hard then you have a bind in the cable or lever.


----------



## ober51

dunk50 said:


> ober51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find my camera this morning, my bad guys. I might be going out with my gf tomorrow, so I will get her to stay on shore for a bit and take a couple minutes of footage and pics!
> 
> Having read your last post I don't think it is torque steer. Torque steer would be a problem on plane or while moving. If it is loose with steering disconnected and then sitting still and steering hooked up it is hard then you have a bind in the cable or lever.
Click to expand...


Crud, I hope not. I hope I installed the stick steering right? The guy said it was brand new, and it looks brand new, everything packaged nicely. It said that when installed, make sure the cable is fully retracted, I hope I didn't mess it up when installing? Where would the bind be? What does that mean for me? Is it possible the cable is too short? It looks long enough, but it seems just long enough?


----------



## Quackrstackr

The torque tab would look like a mini second skeg immediately behind and above your prop on the cavitation plate. That being said, you don't have one according to that picture.

If it's tough to turn even in neutral.. you have a cable or maybe even a stick problem. I'm not familiar with those stick steer units so I will have to bow out on the suggestions on how to fix it. If it has a bind, it would be in a sharp bend somewhere.


----------



## ober51

I am using the steering on the portside, but the cable is going through the motor from the starboard side, and connecting to the steering rod on the port side, is this normal? Is it possible that I should have it not go across the motor and then into the steering hookup, and flip the steering hooking on the motor itself? Is that even possible?


----------



## ober51

Quackrstackr said:


> The torque tab would look like a mini second skeg immediately behind and above your prop on the cavitation plate. That being said, you don't have one according to that picture.
> 
> If it's tough to turn even in neutral.. you have a cable or maybe even a stick problem. I'm not familiar with those stick steer units so I will have to bow out on the suggestions on how to fix it. If it has a bind, it would be in a sharp bend somewhere.



Thanks Quack. There is no sharp bend at all, completely smooth. No torque tab at all considering your description.

I am wondering if the cable is not long enough or maybe the shifter connect rod (not sure of the correct name) can be flipped and the cable can be inserted from the other side of the tube (like flipping the threads so I can go in from the port side)? Just thinking out loud here, lol.


----------



## CarlF

Try having someone move the stick port & starboard while you stand back at the engine & watch how things are working. It may be that you are hitting the limit of the cable. In any case, 2 sets of eyes and brains are better than one (usually  )


----------



## Quackrstackr

CarlF said:


> Try having someone move the stick port & starboard while you stand back at the engine & watch how things are working. It may be that you are hitting the limit of the cable. In any case, 2 sets of eyes and brains are better than one (usually  )



I don't know anything about stick steer but I would say that Carl may be on to something. I was going to say something about the limit on the cable last night but I fell asleep before I made it back to the computer. :lol: 

You said something earlier about full retraction when installed which I would assume to mean at neutral steering. Something about that seems odd to me. It seems like you would want as much movement in one direction as you would the other.


----------



## crazymanme2

The torque tab is a piece of aluminum fin like that sticks below your cavitation plate right behind your prop ,about 2" long.
From your pic it doesn't look like you have one.


----------



## ober51

Quackrstackr said:


> CarlF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try having someone move the stick port & starboard while you stand back at the engine & watch how things are working. It may be that you are hitting the limit of the cable. In any case, 2 sets of eyes and brains are better than one (usually  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about stick steer but I would say that Carl may be on to something. I was going to say something about the limit on the cable last night but I fell asleep before I made it back to the computer. :lol:
> 
> You said something earlier about full retraction when installed which I would assume to mean at neutral steering. Something about that seems odd to me. It seems like you would want as much movement in one direction as you would the other.
Click to expand...


Carl and Quack, thanks for the help. I am going to see how it is tomrorow, I didnt even get a chance to do it today as I was busy with all the electrical work.

If I am hitting the "limit on the cab;e" what does that mean? Do I have to buy a longer cable or something else?

I will try and take a video of what I do as well, maybe that would help.


----------



## CarlF

Yep, you got it. Basically, the cable is too short or not set up right. WHen the motor is centered, you should have a enough cable to turn the boat fully from side to side. It may be that you dont have enough cable to turn to that one side.


----------



## ober51

CarlF said:


> Yep, you got it. Basically, the cable is too short or not set up right. WHen the motor is centered, you should have a enough cable to turn the boat fully from side to side. It may be that you dont have enough cable to turn to that one side.



Hmm, gonna have to take some pics and then you guys can tell me if that's the case. 

Is there a way to put the steering through the other side of the motor so it doesnt have to go across the motor then back into the motor starboard's side? Basically, can I switch the threads of the steering, and flip the control arm?


----------



## CarlF

I've only ever been around a buddies stick steer so I am not sure. DO you now the MFG of the control set? May want to see if you can find a manual online.


----------



## ober51

CarlF said:



> I've only ever been around a buddies stick steer so I am not sure. DO you now the MFG of the control set? May want to see if you can find a manual online.



My controls are Tohatsu - the stick steer is EZ Glide. I am going to give them a call first thing tomrorow.


----------



## Popeye

ober51 said:


> I am using the steering on the portside, but the cable is going through the motor from the starboard side, and connecting to the steering rod on the port side, is this normal? Is it possible that I should have it not go across the motor and then into the steering hookup, and flip the steering hooking on the motor itself? Is that even possible?



The more bends you have in a cable, regardless how easy the bends are, will increase resistance. I'm thinking that if you put the cable on the port side of the boat it would be much easier to turn. My cable (non stick steer) have a total of 180 degrees of bend from the steering wheel to the motor. Steering wheel - 90 degree bend - down the STBD side - 90 degree bend - connect to the motor. How hard is it to use the stick with the motor not connected?


----------



## ober51

Popeye said:


> ober51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the steering on the portside, but the cable is going through the motor from the starboard side, and connecting to the steering rod on the port side, is this normal? Is it possible that I should have it not go across the motor and then into the steering hookup, and flip the steering hooking on the motor itself? Is that even possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more bends you have in a cable, regardless how easy the bends are, will increase resistance. I'm thinking that if you put the cable on the port side of the boat it would be much easier to turn. My cable (non stick steer) have a total of 180 degrees of bend from the steering wheel to the motor. Steering wheel - 90 degree bend - down the STBD side - 90 degree bend - connect to the motor. How hard is it to use the stick with the motor not connected?
Click to expand...


I lubed up the rod arm, so I will see if that's it first, seems to turn a bit easier. Hoping its nice tomorrow, just dont see the weather being nice for several days, ugh.

I dont know how to change the threads for inserting the steering from the starboard side to the port side of the motor. I have to snap some pics, but I think the bends may be increasing resistance like you said. As of now its like an 'S' - port side, down a couple feet, across to the starbd side, then into the motor.


----------



## ober51

The steering seems to be a bit better, but not perfect. I think the cable is long enough, it's 13'. If anything, I will switch the threads to the steering to the port side of the motor. I think it may also loosen up a bit the more I use it. I was out there yesterday and today, I love the stick steering. I get a lot of looks on the water, and have yet to see anyone with this setup but me. I know I am slacking with pics, but my new blackberry has no camera and my gf had the camera I thought was lost, lol.


----------



## Quackrstackr

If you flip the arm, I am pretty sure it's going to make your steering backwards. This may not be a big deal to someone unfamiliar with stick steer but could cause a bit of a problem for someone that is.


----------



## huntinfool

The extra bend in the cable going from the port side to the starboard side, I suspect, is the culprit. Switching it over will make it steer backwards. unless your stick steer system has two openings for the cable. If it does then move the cable to the other input and change it on the motor and you should be good to go.


----------



## Popeye

So how can you say the steering will be backwards after switching the cable connections around on the motor? I never once saw where he described which way the stick is pushed to make the motor turn in what direction. Maybe it's actually backwards now. The only stick steer boat I saw (and when I saw it decided I didn't like it) was at BPS and it was a side console with the stick steer on the STBD side. Push FWD and back to steer, not side to side. That being the case it would only be a matter of adapting to which is right and which is left.


----------



## huntinfool

I didn't catch where he said it was mounted so steer side to side. I only saw where he said it was on the port side. I guess I assumed (my bad) that it was set up to push forward and pull back to steer. If that is the case then it would steer backwards. If it is set up to steer side to side then it will either steer by pushing it to the left to go to the left or push it to the left to go to the right. Either way it would change how it would steer if he changed it at the motor. 


I'm only trying to help this guy.


----------



## Quackrstackr

Popeye said:


> So how can you say the steering will be backwards after switching the cable connections around on the motor?



Because it will steer backwards from the way he has it currently..... :wink: 

Adapting should not be option #1. If a person that is accustomed to driving a stick steer boat were to ever take off in his for whatever reason, it would have the same result as you taking off in your console steer and having the boat turn hard left when you turned the wheel to the right. Nothing good would come of it.

He may have the whole thing hooked up backwards. Nobody knows because we haven't seen the pics. :lol: Most factory boat pics have the stick on the port and the steering arm is also flipped port side.


----------



## ober51

huntinfool said:


> I didn't catch where he said it was mounted so steer side to side. I only saw where he said it was on the port side. I guess I assumed (my bad) that it was set up to push forward and pull back to steer. If that is the case then it would steer backwards. If it is set up to steer side to side then it will either steer by pushing it to the left to go to the left or push it to the left to go to the right. Either way it would change how it would steer if he changed it at the motor.
> 
> 
> I'm only trying to help this guy.



Haha, you guys are all helping, don't sell yourselves short - I really appreciate it! 

Picture me sitting in the middle of the boat - my right hand controls to the Tohatsu throttle controls which obviously controls speed and gear (F, N, R). My left hand controls the steering, the EZ GLide Stick Steering. THe stick steering cable comes out the back and crosses behind me, where it then goes to the motor. I want to switch the input for the stick steering on the motor so that the cable doesnt cross behind me, and just simply goes down the port side of the boat. As it stands, the stick steering cable makes an 'S'. Ive seen pictures of where this is the case, but in most, the stick steering goes down the port side. Check out how EZ glide measures, this is what I want it to do, mine goes across the boat. 

**I added the picture, I want it to be set up like the black, but my motor makes it set up like the red, I am wondering if I can change the connections on the motor, not the stick steer**


----------



## ober51

My cable is also 13'. so it's plenty big if setup properly. I go to turn the threads on the motor to change it, but it only turns about a 1/4", and then stops. I don't want to force it. I am thinking I might have to try, or let someone else look at it that know what the hell they are doing.


----------



## Popeye

So complicated... Glad i have a steering wheel


----------



## ober51

Popeye said:


> So complicated... Glad i have a steering wheel



It shouldnt be complicated, thats the thing!!

I really like the steering, but if this doesnt work, i may just swap it out for a console next year. I have no problems fabbing one, but this seems to suit my needs.


----------



## Quackrstackr

Look through some "stick steer boat" photos on the net. The ones that I am seeing have the steering arm connection to the left.


----------



## Popeye

You could be correct on that, Like I said I only saw one, that was about 3 years ago and was turned off by it so I never paid any attention to it again.


----------



## huntinfool

According to your picture if your cable is the red one and you switch it to the black one then it will steer "opposite" of what it does now. However if you do switch it at the motor there really is only one thing that you can do to correct it. That would be to move the cable from one input to the other input (if your model has this). As it stands now pushing the stick forward would push the rear of the motor (prop area) to the starboard side. If you moved the cable at the motor then pushed the stick forward, it would push the rear of the motor (prop area) to port. Therefore it WOULD be backwards from what he has.

Can you take a pic of the stick steer unit?


----------



## CarlF

Didnt think to ask this until now: 
When you push the stick forward, does the boat turn left or right?


----------



## ober51

Just looking at the boats, the cable for the stick steer shouldnt go across the motor then into the stbd side of the motor, it should go into the port side, where the black line is on the diagram. I need to figure out how to swap it to make this happen.

I dont care that the direction of teh boat would be switched, I have only used it 4-5 times and still get a little confused at this point lol. So thats nota big deal at all. 

I'll get on the pics then we'll be in business.


----------



## huntinfool

I can't sleep. I've been thinking about this all night. If your not "used to" how it steers now then what you need to do is remove the nut on the steering cable (large one that goes on the steering tube) and then take off the smaller nut (usually a 9/16) at the end of the cable that attaches to the stainless rod. Then pull the cable out and re route it where you want it and put it back in the steering tube and hook it back up. It will steer opposite of what you had. 

Meaning now when you push it forward the boat will turn to port and when you pull back it will steer starboard.


----------



## ober51

huntinfool said:


> I can't sleep. I've been thinking about this all night. If your not "used to" how it steers now then what you need to do is remove the nut on the steering cable (large one that goes on the steering tube) and then take off the smaller nut (usually a 9/16) at the end of the cable that attaches to the stainless rod. Then pull the cable out and re route it where you want it and put it back in the steering tube and hook it back up. It will steer opposite of what you had.
> 
> Meaning now when you push it forward the boat will turn to port and when you pull back it will steer starboard.



Haha, I know man, it's frustrating. I know I can switch it, its just that the part that connects at the motor wont budge off. The steering cable is able to come right out, but the threads on the motor will not. I am going out to snap some pics oif the camera is charged and try and get this done.


----------



## ober51

ober51 said:


> huntinfool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't sleep. I've been thinking about this all night. If your not "used to" how it steers now then what you need to do is remove the nut on the steering cable (large one that goes on the steering tube) and then take off the smaller nut (usually a 9/16) at the end of the cable that attaches to the stainless rod. Then pull the cable out and re route it where you want it and put it back in the steering tube and hook it back up. It will steer opposite of what you had.
> 
> Meaning now when you push it forward the boat will turn to port and when you pull back it will steer starboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I know man, it's frustrating. I know I can switch it, its just that the part that connects at the motor wont budge off. The steering cable is able to come right out, but the threads on the motor will not. I am going out to snap some pics oif the camera is charged and try and get this done.
Click to expand...


I cant get the bolts off to switch the sides. I feel like I am going to strip them. When I turn one side the other turns and the only place to hold so it doesnt turn is the threads, meaning I would crush them and then have no steering at all, lol.


----------



## huntinfool

Try spraying a penetrating oil on it. You should be able to hold the tube with a monkey wrench. You could take the entire tube out but that is a pain. Last ditch idea would be to put some heat on the nut. It should come off and then it is pretty self explanatory.


----------



## roho

The company that builds stick steering has a "steering set-up" page on their website that shows the correct way to set-up stick steering. My boat that I purchased started off with the stick being hard to pull back, but after the adjustments were made it was soooo much better. ezyglide.com is the company home page. Once there look at the left panel for "steering tips" that's where the info is. Hope this helps!


----------



## cajuncook1

roho said:


> The company that builds stick steering has a "steering set-up" page on their website that shows the correct way to set-up stick steering. My boat that I purchased started off with the stick being hard to pull back, but after the adjustments were made it was soooo much better. ezyglide.com is the company home page. Once there look at the left panel for "steering tips" that's where the info is. Hope this helps!




Buddy, the last entry to this post was back in Aug 2009. But it is mighty decent of you to try and help the guy out!! =D> 

Cheers


----------



## peabody

i just hate it.....no follow up.... wonders if he ever got it fixed...?


----------

